# Kosten für Werbung



## Hexemer (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

heute hat mich eine Firma kontaktiert die gerne a) einen Werbennewsletter an meine Mitglieder versenden möchte und/oder b) einen 468er-Banner (1 Mio. Einblendungen) schalten möchte. 

Das ist zwar nicht das erste mal, aber ich würde mal gerne von euch wissen was ich für die beiden Dinge (einzeln und zusammen am besten) nehmen könnte.

Hier die Daten meiner Seite von letztem Monat:

Visits: 87966
Hits: 4720497
Sites: 32996
Pages: 858877

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## schwarzfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde das ist sehr stark abhänig von deiner Webseite bzw. der Zielgruppe.

Da ich nichts davon kenne, gibts von mir auch keinen Betrag, nur den Tipp dich doch bei anderen Seiten umzukucken. 1,50€ bis 2,00€ pro Tausend Einblendungen sind nicht ungewöhnlich.

Greetz,
SF


----------

